# Franke Flair malfunction 2



## Julleus (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and looking for some technical help. (Pardon my English, not native)

So I have Franke Flair coffee machine, which has served well since 2013. On Monday I tried to switch it on as usual, but it made this lazy brewing sound and all I could see is "Malfunction 2" on the screen. We don't have technical support for this machine in Finland, so help would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Error 2 on the Jura B2C machines (same innards as Franke) = "Heat Sensor on coffee thermoblock is defective". So the themoblock won't heat up & machine will play dead.

The heat sensor is a small Omega sensor which is bolted onto the top of the coffee water thermoblock. Easy to replace if you can (a) remove the body panels (special tool required) and (b) Source the correct Omega sensor (different sensors for steam & coffee water).


----------

